# UDP question



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey guys, just installed my hand me down UDP . Just happen to read this old post on a.net, a couple of you guys mentioned something about a “gasket” for the UDP. What gasket you talking about? Probably irreverent since it is already installed, but though I’d ask.
Thanks.
Yosh


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

There is a small metal piece on the back of the UDP that acts like a gasket. The originals didnt have them.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the quick come back Slurp! 
Guess if it ant leak'n then I don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

That or check your oil to make sure you have any


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The UDP you have has the stainless steel sleeve pressed onto it. You're all set.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks Ruben.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *The UDP you have has the stainless steel sleeve pressed onto it. You're all set. *


Its not stainless, its just normal steel


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

oh, ok. thanks for the correction.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

JBL, when are you guys hitting the street with a UDP for the 2.5?


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Well we are finishing up on the Altima Strut bar right now, so probably within a week I'll have production started on those, then its a matter of anodizing and fitting the bushing, should be within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Are the strut bars gonna be adjustable ?
Just a bit of preload for the track days


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, so far thats in the Design, but I dont know if we are gonna keep it.


----------

